# Sweet Sassy



## SweetSassy (May 8, 2009)

Sweet Sassy passed away today. She went in to have her molars filed down, and she started bleeding in her mouth, stopped breathing, and then her heart stopped. They Doctor did everythinghe could, but she still passed away. I adopted her from a rescue only a few months ago. It was LOVE at first sight.I didn't get enough time with her, but the time I had with her will be cherish and remembered forever. I love you Sassy and you will be missed.


----------



## Flashy (May 8, 2009)

I'm so deeply sorry for your loss. Whilst that sounds traumtic, it would have been peaceful for her because she was anaethetised.

It's truly horrible when you get a bun into your life who is so important and lose them so prematurely. Maybe one day it will be a comfort that she didn't die in a rescue, she died having known love, and a forever home.

Binky Free Sweet Sassy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 8, 2009)

Just a couple of days ago, I was really happy that the bridge wasn't too busy lately. Sorry to hear about Sassy passing. It's a shame that you didn't get to have her longer. At least she was loved and in a forever home. Doesn't really matter whether it's a long time or a short stay, it still hurts a hell of a lot and it's something you can't ever prepare for. Our dog, Dogbert, had bone cancer and we new we were going to have to make that one-way trip eventually, but, when it came time it still was not something that was easy. We also have a bunny that has to get his teeth done every other month, so, that is always hovering at the back of our mind. Binky free little one. :rabbithop:rabbithop


----------



## SweetSassy (May 8, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words. This is my first death I have to deal with. I also have 3 dogs,2 are older, and I neverdreamed my 9 month old bunny would be the first to go. It does hurt really bad. She was just getting use to me and letting me pick her up without running. I'll miss her grooming me and bumping me with her nose. I know she loved me too. 

I wasn't looking at it like Flashy said. I did give her a forever home with lots of love. Thanks for showing me it in a different light. That helps.Thank you, April


----------



## tonyshuman (May 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It's the kind of thing that can happen with tooth trims, although it is rare. You did give her a wonderful home and it is clear that she was very grateful for the roof over her head, lots of delicious food, and most of all, your love. It may have only been a few months with you, but they were the best time of her life.

Binky free, Sassy.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 9, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about Sassy - it is tough to deal with the death of a loved pet... I have gone through it with dogs, cats, bunnies, birds and my rescued Belgian mare and it never gets easier but I find peace in knowing that the animals here who have passed knew they were loved.

Binky free, Sassy...:hug1

Denise


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Sassy.

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## myheart (May 14, 2009)

I am so sorry to find that Sweet Sassy has gone to the Bridge. How unfortunate that it happened during a procedure that we all think of as routine.

I hope you are able to cherish the memories of your short time together. Perhaps Sassy will guide you to your next rescue when you are ready to accept a new bunny into your home and heart.

Binky free little one. You will be missed.

ray:


----------



## SweetSassy (May 14, 2009)

Thank you.It has been very hard for me. I gotSassy's ashes back yest.I wasrelieved that she was back home with me . She is missed very much. :cry1:


----------



## Sweetie (May 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. I too have lost a rabbit. His name was Casper. He passed away from a fur blockage. He was a year and 4 1/2 months. I still miss him.

Binky Free Sassy.


----------



## SweetSassy (May 18, 2009)

Thank you. I miss her very much. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweetie (May 18, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It doesn't take very long for bunny's to steal our heart.

Binky free Sweet Sassy


----------



## SweetSassy (May 24, 2009)

Thank you. I miss her everyday.


----------



## chell1894 (Jun 9, 2009)

oh my gosh that is so sad. i am so sorry for your loss. at least you gave her love and memories to keep with her forever. i am very sorry. that story is so so sad i feel like crying.i am sorry.

Michelle


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 9, 2009)

Michelle--Thank you. Sassy was my first bunny and She'll be forever in my heart. It makes me sad that I only had her for 3 months. She was just opening up to me. I miss her.

  April












Pictureof My SweetSassy


----------



## CKGS (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh wow I am so sorry hun. It hurts very badly when we love someone and lose them. I have found it even worse when their death seems so premature. I had to put a young German Shepherd Dog to sleep about 10 years ago. He was a youthful 2 1/2 yrs of age. He had Hip dysplasia and Elbow dysplasia which crippled him far too young. To lose them so young is devastating.... I wish I had words for you. No one ever has the right words to say in these situations and if they do it is only by god's grace that it comes out right. Make sure you take the time to grieve properly. Too many times this world tells us to 'get over it', 'it's just an animal'. They ARE the unlucky ones, to have never known what we all know. Take care hun and rest in peace young Sassy.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 9, 2009)

CKGS- Thank you for your kind words. It has been hard. It was the first death of a pet I had to deal with, so it wasn't easy. She was just a baby, too young. 

 Thanks everyone for your kind words. It's means alot.

 :rose: April


----------



## CKGS (Jun 9, 2009)

I would love to be able to say that the first death is the hardest but honestly I'm not sure it is. I had to have my 10 year old GSD put to sleep 2 years ago and this was by far one of the hardest deaths I've had to deal with. My first rabbit's death was quite a shock too. He was young and died a tragic death. That was before I know what I know now. A very hard lesson to learn and quite an expensive one. Just know that while with you she was loved and if you believe every animal (every life) has a purpose maybe hers was just to be loved and she got it- from you. So if she could I am sure Sassy would say Thank you. Have you ever read the rainbow bridge poem? I will be so excited to see all my beloved pets waiting at the gate for me!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't think I've ever read the Rainbow Bridge Poem. I should do that.

 Thanks, April :biggrin2:


----------

